# Blade Painting



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

What would I need to initially get started in painting my own harness blades. It's something I'm considering doing over the winter months.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

A good airbrush...Compressor...Paint....Lots of blades....

initial investment of about $250...

Very addicting...


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Very Very addicting, but very fun.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You can get a very adequate airbrush for about $40. Home Depot has a decent compressor for about $80 (Husky brand). Paint will run you about $3 for a 2 oz bottle. Devcon epoxy for top coat runs $3.49 at Sears Hardware. Blades run about $20-$30 per 100.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

So the small Craftman compressor would work fine in I dialed the pressure down on it?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use a small Craftsman compressor set to around 26-28 psi.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

I paint mine with $1.00 nail polish, marking off lines with scotch tape. So far so good.


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Treehog, I was wondering about using nail polish, do you have to thin it or just spray it as is?


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually, I don't airbrush at all (yet, anyway). I just tape off what I don't want painted and brush it on. Some take a couple of coats depending on the color and blade material. 
Mostly all I am doing is adding a stripe or band or black or red. I've also been using clear glitter polish on some. I've used the clear glitter mostly on copper blades to see if it keeps them from tarnishing. I've had several naked blades turn green after one trip to the water. So far so good though, and it certainly passes time at the weekend job (90% of that job is watching tv anyway)


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

If you're looking for more blended coloring, the polish may not be the way to go. But it's certainly a cheap way to add a little color. I've been looking for some glow-in-the-dark polish (with it being halloween and all I thought it would be easy to find) but so far haven't seen it. 
I've tried walmart/meijer/dollar stores/cvs, etc. It'll turn up somewhere.


----------

